# AIR SUSPENSION - HOW TO SLAM A TOWN CAR.?



## BIGG-CEE

I KNOW THERE IS A TOPIC SOMEWERE OR HAVE BEEN POSTED SOMEWERE BUT HOW DO I SLAM A 98 LINCOLN TOWN CAR WIT THE STOCK AIR SUSPENSION IN THE BACK.????


ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT....


----------



## BIGG-CEE

TTT ANY INFO


----------



## 416impala

We will be doing a 98 next week. We are starting on it tommorow.
I will post some pics if you want.


----------



## nyccustomizer

Cut the lines.. :rofl:


----------



## 416impala

Well we have been starting to do lots of factory air suspension, the lines and fittings are weird, they are not normal quarter in line. I am going to try and find fittings to adapt onto the size line they use, but the solenoids are on the bags, and I dont think you can tap them out to run your own valves.


----------



## triple X level

okay here you go


with car running and in park 
jack up front corner of car

turn off the car
rear susp will let air out

you then have to locate the front compresser
in the engine bay
unplug the air line going to it
now open your trunk and flip the susp switch to the off position
now turn ign to the on position
the switch in the trunk will be used to adjust the ride height
turn it back on. the rear valves will open and the copressor will turn on
air will come outta the hose that you un pluged from the compressor and the rear end will lower

when it is at the height you want flip the switch back to the off position

plug the air line back into the compressor

now if you load up your car with ppl you can just turn the switch back on and the car will lift up.


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 3 2006, 12:12 AM~4965754
> *okay here you go
> with car running and in park
> jack up front corner of car
> 
> turn off the car
> rear susp will let air out
> 
> you then have to locate the front compresser
> in the engine bay
> unplug the air line going to it
> now open your trunk and flip the susp switch to the off position
> now turn ign to the on position
> the switch in the trunk will be used to adjust the ride height
> turn it back on. the rear valves will open and the copressor will turn on
> air will come outta the hose that you un pluged from the compressor and the rear end will lower
> 
> when it is at the height you want flip the switch back to the off position
> 
> plug the air line back into the compressor
> 
> now if you load up your car with ppl you can just turn the switch back on and the car will lift up.
> *




There is heigh sensors on the upper trailing arms in the rear. you can just adjust the arms to make the car lay out more. You can do this to the front also.
Pretty simple.

I am talking about using the factory bags and totaly overtaking the setup and running new 1/4" lines to them with some 3/8 valves.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 3 2006, 12:43 AM~4966030
> *There is heigh sensors on the upper trailing arms in the rear. you can just adjust the arms to make the car lay out more. You can do this to the front also.
> Pretty simple.
> 
> I am talking about using the factory bags and totaly overtaking the setup and running new 1/4" lines to them with some 3/8 valves.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

WUT U TALKIN BOUT, SO I CAN USE THE STOCK AIR SUSPENSION N MAKE IT BAGGED WITHOUT DOIN CRAZY MODS....

PLZ EXPLAIN MORE............     N ALSO GIVE INFO ON THE FRONT....


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 2 2006, 03:53 PM~4962606
> *We will be doing a 98  next week.  We are starting on it tommorow.
> I will post some pics if you want.
> *


PLZ DO.!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 3 2006, 01:46 AM~4966041
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WUT U TALKIN BOUT, SO I CAN USE THE STOCK AIR SUSPENSION N MAKE IT BAGGED WITHOUT DOIN CRAZY MODS....
> 
> PLZ EXPLAIN MORE............         N ALSO GIVE INFO ON THE FRONT....
> *




You can adjust the arms, but it will just stay low. less presure in the bags.

I heard there is a way of tapping the bags so you can run your own valves and lines, , but on the lincoln i worked on today with factory bags, its impossible. You gota make new mounts, new bags.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 3 2006, 01:01 AM~4966078
> *You can adjust the arms, but it will just stay low. less presure in the bags.
> 
> I heard there is a way of tapping the bags so you can run your own valves and lines, , but on the lincoln i worked on today with factory bags, its impossible. You gota make new mounts, new bags.
> *


OH, :angry: DAM U GOT MY HOPES ALL UP THEN U DESTORYED THEM.... :twak:


----------



## nyccustomizer

I have been wanting to build a electronic controller that will intercept the signal going from the factory height sensor and alter it, that way you can adjust ride height from the drivers seat. By varying the signal you can control any height you want and then go back to stock for hway cruising. I havent gotten around to it, but may if there is a need for it.


----------



## 416impala

Already been done in Japan for lexus and other high end cars.
http://l-tunedparts.com/product/?id=1633



All lexus cars, plug and play, over take factory air ride.


----------



## nyccustomizer

Cool. Guess noone ever thought about trying it for lincolns and other domestics. I used to have a few different sensors for navigators and stuff. Wish i still had them, I threw them out when i left my old shop. I could build some cool stuff with the equipment I have at my new job.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

I JUS SLAMMED MY 98 TOWN CAR TODAY I LIFTED UP THE REAR CORNERS AND THE BAGS WERE OFF BUT WHEN I JACKED THEN DROPED IT BACK DOWN IT NEVER SLAMMED, BUT WHEN I TURNED THEM ON THEN JACKED IT UP THEY SLAMMED TO THE GROUND THEN I JUS TURNED IT OFF N PULL OUT THE JACKS N THE REAR END LAYZ LOW.... BUT EVERYONE SAID THAT U HAVE TO HAVE THEM OFF TO SLAM IT BUT IT NEVER WORKED....?


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 3 2006, 09:47 AM~4967835
> *Already been done in Japan for lexus and other high end cars.
> http://l-tunedparts.com/product/?id=1633
> All lexus cars, plug and play, over take factory air ride.
> *


FUCK YEA IF THERE WAS A WAY TO CONNECT TO THE LINES N WIRE A SWITCH BOX, N JUS USE 1 SWITCH ON THA DASH.!!!! SO THE REAR END CAN SLAM N RAISE LIKE HE SAID....


----------



## BIGG-CEE

HOW IT LOOKED SLAMMED.!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

TTT for AAC


----------



## A TODA MADRE

You gonna do the fronts the same way? I had a Expedition that had factory bags. I lowered the front by messing with the factory sensor. Navigators have the same setup.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 4 2006, 04:32 PM~4976635
> *You gonna do the fronts the same way?  I had a Expedition that had factory bags.  I lowered the front by messing with the factory sensor.  Navigators have the same setup.
> *


THEY DID I NEVER KNEW THA....WISH MY FRONT DID THEN I WOULD NOT GET HYDROS, JUS LEAVE IT BAGED STOCKED :biggrin:


----------



## nyccustomizer

As far as I know the expedition only had rear bags. The lincolns used full rear bags, but a front air shock in conjuction with a torsion bar. The torsion bar was adjusted to slightly below the desired ride height and the air shock was used to lift it to where the ride height computer wanted it to be.


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 4 2006, 05:32 PM~4976634
> *TTT for AAC
> *





Sonu's ride is in our shop now. Full bags on a 2001 towncar.



Car is clean as fuck! Its way to nice! PICS UP soon> i just pulled the factory suspension out.


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 6 2006, 09:05 AM~4985460
> *Sonu's ride is in our shop now. Full bags on a 2001 towncar.
> Car is clean as fuck! Its way to nice! PICS UP soon> i just pulled the factory suspension out.
> *


Safe.. these guys do some neat work with air


----------



## BIGG-CEE

SO ANY OF U GUYS KNOW IF I CAN JUS HOOK UP ONE SWITCH TO THE STOCK AIR SUSPENSION JUS TO RAISE IT UP INCASE IM GOIN UP SOMETHING STEEP I DONT HAVE TO GET OUT N GO TO THE TRUNK N TURN IT ON FROM THERE, I CAN JUST USE A SWITCH UNDER THE DASH OF SOETHING....???? ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT I JUS WANT TO SEE IF IT IS POSSOBEL 4 THAT ONLY, SO MY FRIEND CAN RIG UP SOMETHING 4 ME.!!!!


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

well i wonna know 2, damn...i got 3 caddys all with juice....i got a 99 towncar as a daily...how would the ride quality be like? remember its a daily in chicago weather.. people with this type of ride or similar, what are the pro's and con's..of bagg'n a daily?


----------



## Sonu

Bags are good


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5005287
> *Bags are good
> *


YUP IM LOVIN THIS STOCK BAG SUSPENSION....I MIGHT JUS BAG MY TOWN CAR NOW TOO.... :biggrin: 



































:ugh: J/K


----------



## Sonu

lolzz.. bags are alright in my opinion i didnt want to throw hydros JUST YET on it


----------



## 416impala

We are running a 2600 pound bag and a sleeve in the bag of the Linc in our shop.


Its allota work to fit the 2600 up front, Lots of trimming to make sure nothing rubs. Should ride nice.


----------



## dutchie lincoln

So, it has height sensors?
Can anyone please telle me more about them?
i want to bag muy '79 also, and want to make a riding height adjustable computer in it...
Where can i find those sensors, how do they work, partno.?
thanks.


----------



## 416impala

From the factory they have sensors on the front control arm and the rear upper trailing arms, some cars maybe different, basically when its too low it puts air into the bag.

They sell aftermarket height sensors, I have seen them before for automatic leveling systems.

Do you have factory air in the car now?


----------



## baggedcutlass

I did my Lincoln Mark 8 and a couple others with factory bags, i wouldn't drop it and let the factory compressor pick it back up because most likely before it gets all the way up you will get a "check air ride" message. It also puts a hell of a strain on the compressor. What I did was tap out a 1/2 npt hole in the rear and weld 1/2" pipe to the front struts and this way if my compressor ever goes out or I have a problem I can just flip the factory switch and everything is back to normal.


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Mar 9 2006, 07:57 PM~5014063
> *I did my Lincoln Mark 8 and a couple others with factory bags, i wouldn't drop it and let the factory compressor pick it back up because most likely before it gets all the way up you will get a "check air ride" message. It also puts a hell of a strain on the compressor. What I did was tap out a 1/2 npt hole in the rear and weld 1/2" pipe to the front struts and this way if my compressor ever goes out or I have a problem I can just flip the factory switch and everything is back to normal.
> *


WOULD IT BLOW THE BAGS.????, CUZ I GOT MINED SLAMMED TO THE FLOOR ITS LIKE 2 INCHES OFF DA GROUND.!!!! MY 98 TC


----------



## 416impala

and Fully Locked up, aprox 90 psi in all the bags in this shot.












> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 4 2006, 05:32 PM~4976634
> *TTT for AAC
> *



:biggrin: 
Its ready!


----------



## nyccustomizer

Nice, that town car looks hot. Id love to see it with some big rims. Just my taste though. I know not everyone is a fan of big rims. PHATZ, how much room do you have in those wheel wells. How big of a rim you think you could stuff in there.


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 10 2006, 06:23 PM~5021451
> *Nice, that town car looks hot.  Id love to see it with some big rims.  Just my taste though.  I know not everyone is a fan of big rims.  PHATZ, how much room do you have in those wheel wells.  How big of a rim you think you could stuff in there.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 10 2006, 08:23 PM~5021451
> *Nice, that town car looks hot.  Id love to see it with some big rims.  Just my taste though.  I know not everyone is a fan of big rims.  PHATZ, how much room do you have in those wheel wells.  How big of a rim you think you could stuff in there.
> *


The overall diameter is 28" tall So it could be a 20" rim. 22 could work. but it wouldnt be as low!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 10 2006, 01:11 PM~5019474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Fully Locked up, aprox 90 psi in all the bags in this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> Its ready!
> *


Thanks Rob


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 10 2006, 05:23 PM~5021451
> *Nice, that town car looks hot.  Id love to see it with some big rims.  Just my taste though.  I know not everyone is a fan of big rims.  PHATZ, how much room do you have in those wheel wells.  How big of a rim you think you could stuff in there.
> *


Thats cool bro thats ur taste.. and hey it would look good.. but im going Traditional lowrider look on it so im putting 14s :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 10 2006, 10:55 PM~5023771
> *Thats cool bro thats ur taste.. and hey it would look good.. but im going Traditional lowrider look on it so im putting 14s  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

14s


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Mar 11 2006, 09:25 AM~5025460
> *14s
> *


Post pics of wut it looks like when u get the 14's on.! :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

Sonu get your wheels on, stop being lazy!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 14 2006, 09:27 AM~5045491
> *Sonu get your wheels on, stop being lazy!
> *


lolz.. tight on cash right now


----------



## 8NewYorker6

Anyone know any info about similar mods to an 86 chrysler new yorker with stock air ride in the rear? (air shocks not bags)


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Mar 14 2006, 01:28 AM~5044614
> *Post pics of wut it looks like when u get the 14's on.! :biggrin:
> *


damn. 14's is a bitch if you dont switch out the suspension to the older year. had to grind alot off the caliper.


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Mar 16 2006, 01:15 AM~5058256
> *damn. 14's is a bitch if you dont switch out the suspension to the older year. had to grind alot off the caliper.
> *


is that a safe thing to do? idk i was thinking to put spacers and bit of grinding holy shit calipers big on this one eh!


----------



## BIGG-CEE

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Mar 16 2006, 12:15 AM~5058256
> *damn. 14's is a bitch if you dont switch out the suspension to the older year. had to grind alot off the caliper.
> *


IT TAKES AWHILE.... :uh: :angry:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

so what was the final cost of bag'n that tc in the pic? price of bags and labor :uh:


----------



## cartier01

one of you guys should come on with a kit for us to keep the stock air bags am pretty sure they will sell here just my 2 cents


----------

